# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Αρχάριος στα βαθιά .....

## schnauzer

Καλησπέρα σε όλη την Παρέα και απο εδώ.
 βρήκα το συγκεκριμένο φόρουμ ψάχνοντας στο ίντερνετ τρόπους να έρθω πιο κοντά στα φιλαράκια μου, διάβασα λίγο τα διαφορά ποστ των άλλων παιδιών εδώ μέσα και είπα να γράψω για να ρωτήσω μια και η δική μου περίπτωση είναι λίγο πιο περίπλοκη  :: 

 Ας πάρω τα πράγματα απο την αρχή....
 πριν περίπου 4 μήνες αποφάσισα να πάρω ένα παπαγάλο.... αν και θα ήθελα ένα Μακάο χεχε η τσέπη μου δεν πήγαινε τόσο βαθιά και έτσι αποφάσισα να πάρω cockatiel, τα υπέροχα παπαγαλάκια με τα κόκκινα μαγουλακια που θυμόμουνα από μικρός που είχε ένα μια φίλη της μητέρας μου και το είχε ελεύθερο σπίτι και λάτρευα....

 βεβαία σκεύτικα ότι καλό θα ήταν να μην πάρω ένα αλλά 2 για να έχει το ένα παρέα το άλλο...
 έτσι πήρα 2 ένα γκρί και ένα κίτρινο από ένα κοντινό στο σπίτι μου μαγαζί..... ο καταστηματάρχης μου είπε ότι είναι και τα 2 αρσενικά και ότι θα τα πάνε μεταξύ τους μια χαρά....
 πήρα και ένα ωραίο μεγαλούτσικο στρόγγυλο κλουβί και τα έφερα σπίτι.....

 Όντως τα πουλάκια είναι πολύ αγαπημένα και τα πάνε σούπερ μεταξύ τους αλλά η αλήθεια είναι άγρια ως προς εμένα :Frown: 

 διαβάζοντας λίγο στο δίκτυο για τα παπαγαλάκια διάβασα ότι είναι καλό να έχουν τετράγωνο κλουβί για να σκαρφαλώνουν κτλ. 
 αυτό σε συνδυασμό με το ότι τα έβλεπα να φτερουγίζουν και τα φτερά τους να χτυπάνε στα τοιχώματα με έκανε να έχω τύψεις και έτσι μόλις μπόρεσα  πήγα και τους πήρα το μεγαλύτερο κλουβί που μπορούσα να αγοράσω ύψους περίπου 1 μέτρο πλάτος επίσης ένα μέτρο και βάθος περίπου μισο
 η μεταφορά από το ένα κλουβί στο άλλο ήταν ένα δράμα.... γάντια τσιμπήματα φτερουγίσματα αίματα bedadin αλλά τελικά τα κατάφερα....
 τον τελευταίο μήνα είναι πια στο νέο τους κλουβί, έχουν εγκλιματιστεί παίζουν φτερουγίζουν και όλα βαίνουν καλώς....

 την τελευταία βδομάδα πρόσεξα και κάποιες συμπεριφορές που με έκαναν και αληθωρησα, ο κίτρινος είναι εντελώς καθαρός χωρίς στίγματα και με έντονα κόκκινα μαγούλα σκύβει και κάνει γλυκύς ήχους και ο γκρι βάζει το πόδι του στο πλάι σαν να ετοιμάζεται να τον καβαλήσει... αυτο σημαίνει οτι είναι θηλυκός?

 στο ίντερνετ διάβασα οτι αυτή είναι συμπεριφορά θηλυκού, σε συνδυασμό ότι δεν σφηραει ούτε  κτυπάει το ράμφος του στα κάγκελα (όπως κάνει ο γκρι ) έχω αρχίσει να πιστεύω ότι μάλλον είναι

 το βασικό μου θέμα είναι ότι βλέπω ότι ο γκρι προσπαθεί να επικοινωνήσει μαζι μου
 μου σφηραει, κάνει ήχους και γενικά ανοίγουμε διάλογο.... αλλά δεν μπορώ να πλησιάσω με φοβάται

 πως μπορώ να τα εξημερώσω μιας και δεν έχω να ελενξω απλά τις αντιδράσεις του ενός αλλά και των 2 μαζί

 επίσης το να τα αφήσω έξω να πετάξουν είναι θέμα, 
 δεν θέλω να τα τρομοκρατήσω και σκέφτομαι ότι θα πετάνε από τοίχο σε τοίχο και θα πρέπει να τα ... μαζέψω οπότε θα τα στρεσάρω ποιο πολύ και θα τα απομακρύνω από εμένα
 επίσης στο σπίτι παίζει σκύλος και δεν μπορώ να τα αφήσω ελεύθερα χωρίς επίβλεψη γιατί το σκυλί αν και έχω κοιτάξει να το εξοικειώσω με την παρουσία τους ακόμα ταράζεται όταν φτερουγίζουν ενώ περνάει όλη την ώρα παρακολουθώντας τα ( birdwatching)  :Love0020:  

 τι θα κάνατε στη θέση μου υπάρχει ελπίδα εξημέρωσης ή να το αφήσω το έργο ως έχει?

----------


## vicky_ath

> Καλησπέρα σε όλη την Παρέα και απο εδώ.
>  βρήκα το συγκεκριμένο φόρουμ ψάχνοντας στο ίντερνετ τρόπους να έρθω πιο κοντά στα φιλαράκια μου, διάβασα λίγο τα διαφορά ποστ των άλλων παιδιών εδώ μέσα και είπα να γράψω για να ρωτήσω μια και η δική μου περίπτωση είναι λίγο πιο περίπλοκη


*Καλησπέρα Απόστολε!
Αρχικά σου εύχομαι καλή διαμονή στο φόρουμ μας! Εδώ θα βρεις ότι χρειάζεσαι για τα φιλαράκια σου και ελπίζω σύντομα να είσαι ενεργό μέλος της παρέας! Διάβασε το θέμα αυτό: Ο χάρτης της παρέας μας!! έτσι ώστε να εγκλιματιστείς πιο εύκολα και αν θέλεις να σε γνωρίσουμε και εμείς καλύτερα!
Οι απορίες σου πολλές και ελπίζω να βρούμε λύση σε όλες...
* 



> Ας πάρω τα πράγματα απο την αρχή....
>  πριν περίπου 4 μήνες αποφάσισα να πάρω ένα παπαγάλο.... cockatiel, τα υπέροχα παπαγαλάκια με τα κόκκινα μαγουλακια που θυμόμουνα από μικρός που είχε ένα μια φίλη της μητέρας μου και το είχε ελεύθερο σπίτι και λάτρευα....
> 
>  βεβαία σκεύτικα ότι καλό θα ήταν να μην πάρω ένα αλλά 2 για να έχει το ένα παρέα το άλλο...
>  έτσι πήρα 2 ένα γκρί και ένα κίτρινο από ένα κοντινό στο σπίτι μου μαγαζί..... 
>  πήρα και ένα ωραίο μεγαλούτσικο στρόγγυλο κλουβί και τα έφερα σπίτι.....
> 
>  Όντως τα πουλάκια είναι πολύ αγαπημένα και τα πάνε σούπερ μεταξύ τους αλλά η αλήθεια είναι άγρια ως προς εμένα


*Τα κοκατίλ είναι όντως από τους πιο αγαπητούς παπαγάλους και όπως θα παρατηρήσεις τα περισσότερα μέλη μας έχουν αυτό το είδος στην κατοχή τους!
Είναι πουλιά που φυσικά απολαμβάνουν την παρέα του είδους τους.. μα εδώ έκανες το πρώτο "λάθος" σου.. παίρνοντας 2 πουλάκια που ήταν άγρια (όχι εξημερωμένα με την παρουσία του ανθρώπου δηλαδή), είχες από λίγες εώς καθόλου πιθανότητες να σου δώσουν σημασία, αφού εκτός του ότι σε φοβούνταν θα είχαν το ένα το άλλο! Το θέμα του κλουβιού μας αποδεικνύει για άλλη μία φορά την ασχετοσύνη των πετσοπάδων, αφού είναι άκρως ακατάλληλο για κάθε είδος πτηνού για λόγους που κατάλαβες και εσύ ο ίδιος αργότερα..
* 



> διαβάζοντας λίγο στο δίκτυο για τα παπαγαλάκια διάβασα ότι είναι καλό να έχουν τετράγωνο κλουβί για να σκαρφαλώνουν κτλ. 
>  αυτό σε συνδυασμό με το ότι τα έβλεπα να φτερουγίζουν και τα φτερά τους να χτυπάνε στα τοιχώματα με έκανε να έχω τύψεις και έτσι μόλις μπόρεσα  πήγα και τους πήρα το μεγαλύτερο κλουβί που μπορούσα να αγοράσω ύψους περίπου 1 μέτρο πλάτος επίσης ένα μέτρο και βάθος περίπου μισο
>  η μεταφορά από το ένα κλουβί στο άλλο ήταν ένα δράμα.... γάντια τσιμπήματα φτερουγίσματα αίματα bedadin αλλά τελικά τα κατάφερα....
>  τον τελευταίο μήνα είναι πια στο νέο τους κλουβί, έχουν εγκλιματιστεί παίζουν φτερουγίζουν και όλα βαίνουν καλώς....


*Πολύ θετικό πως τους αγόρασες ένα κλουβί με πολύ ικανοποιητικές διαστάσεις και το κατάλληλο φυσικά σχήμα.. η μεταφορά έγινε με άτσαλο τρόπο όμως, με αποτέλεσμα τα πουλιά να τρομάξουν ακόμα περισσότερο από την παρουσία σου, ειδικά από τη στιγμή που έφτασες στο σημείο να τα τραυματίσεις.. άθελα σου βέβαια, αλλά η κατάληξη για εκείνα ήταν έντονο στρες, σωματικό και ψυχολογικό..
* 



> την τελευταία βδομάδα πρόσεξα και κάποιες συμπεριφορές που με έκαναν και αληθωρησα, ο κίτρινος είναι εντελώς καθαρός χωρίς στίγματα και με έντονα κόκκινα μαγούλα σκύβει και κάνει γλυκύς ήχους και ο γκρι βάζει το πόδι του στο πλάι σαν να ετοιμάζεται να τον καβαλήσει... αυτο σημαίνει οτι είναι θηλυκός?
> 
>  στο ίντερνετ διάβασα οτι αυτή είναι συμπεριφορά θηλυκού, σε συνδυασμό ότι δεν σφηραει ούτε  κτυπάει το ράμφος του στα κάγκελα (όπως κάνει ο γκρι ) έχω αρχίσει να πιστεύω ότι μάλλον είναι


*Σημείο δεύτερο που αποδεικνύεται η άγνοια του πετσοπά, αφού πιθανότατα δεν γνώριζε πως διαχωρίζουμε το φύλο στα κοκατίλ! Αν θες βάλε μας εδώ από μία φωτογραφία τους να σου πούμε με σιγουριά (αν αυτό είναι εφικτό οπτικά) το φύλο τους!
* 



> το βασικό μου θέμα είναι ότι βλέπω ότι ο γκρι προσπαθεί να επικοινωνήσει μαζι μου
>  μου σφηραει, κάνει ήχους και γενικά ανοίγουμε διάλογο.... αλλά δεν μπορώ να πλησιάσω με φοβάται
> 
>  πως μπορώ να τα εξημερώσω μιας και δεν έχω να ελενξω απλά τις αντιδράσεις του ενός αλλά και των 2 μαζί


*Είναι πολύ πιθανόν να προσπαθεί όντως να επικοινωνήσει μαζί σου το πουλάκι.. μάλλον σε έχει συνηθίσει αλλά όχι τόσο ώστε να σε αφήσει να το πλησιάσεις.
Θα πρέπει να ξέρεις πως είναι πολύ δύσκολο το έργο της εξημέρωσής τους και πολύ πιθανόν να μη φτάσεις ποτέ σε σημείο αυτό να γίνει πλήρως και να αποκτήσετε μία σχέση τρυφερή (με αγγίγματα, χάδια κτλ), επειδή αφενός τα πουλάκια είναι σε άγρια κατάσταση, αφετέρου γιατί είναι δύο μαζί και δεν έχουν τόσο ανάγκη την παρουσία και τη συντροφιά σου.. ειδικά αν είναι ζευγάρι και αρχίζουν να ερωτεύονται τα πράγματα γίνονται ακόμη δυσκολότερα..
Δε θα σου πρότεινα σε καμία περίπτωση να τα χωρίσεις γιατί με αυτό μόνο να τα στρεσάρεις θα καταφέρεις. Οπότε αφήνεις τα πράγματα ως έχουν και κάνεις ότι μπορείς.
Παίρνεις λιχουδιές που αρέσουν στα κοκατίλ, το κεχρί σε τσαμπί είναι μία από αυτές, και αφού τα αφήσεις να το δοκιμάσουν και δεις ότι ξετρελαίνονται, το κρατάς στο χέρι σου έξω από το κλουβί ώστε να πλησιάσουν στα κάγκελα και να φάνε τη λιχουδιά από το χέρι σου. Το ίδιο μπορείς να κάνεις με τους ηλιόσπορους, ή με οποιοδήποτε άλλο τρόφιμο δεις πως τους αρέσει!
 Αν τα πράγματα πάνε καλά μπορείς να βάλεις έπειτα το χέρι σου μέσα από το κλουβί για να έρθουν εκεί.. 
*



> επίσης το να τα αφήσω έξω να πετάξουν είναι θέμα, 
>  δεν θέλω να τα τρομοκρατήσω και σκέφτομαι ότι θα πετάνε από τοίχο σε τοίχο και θα πρέπει να τα ... μαζέψω οπότε θα τα στρεσάρω ποιο πολύ και θα τα απομακρύνω από εμένα
>  επίσης στο σπίτι παίζει σκύλος και δεν μπορώ να τα αφήσω ελεύθερα χωρίς επίβλεψη γιατί το σκυλί αν και έχω κοιτάξει να το εξοικειώσω με την παρουσία τους ακόμα ταράζεται όταν φτερουγίζουν ενώ περνάει όλη την ώρα παρακολουθώντας τα ( birdwatching)


*Δε θα σου πρότεινα να τα αφήσεις να πετάξουν σε αυτή τη φάση ακριβώς για τους λόγους που αναφέρεις.. θα πρέπει να έρθετε λιγάκι πιο κοντά και έπειτα να γίνει αυτό. Έτσι ώστε με κάποια λιχουδιά και πάλι να τα προκαλέσεις να επιστρέψουν στο κλουβί τους.
Αυτά θα γίνουν σε περιορισμένο χώρο φυσικά! Η καλύτερη επιλογή είναι κάποιο μικρό σχετικά δωμάτιο, στο οποίο θα έχεις κλείσει κουρτίνες και απομακρύνει επικίνδυνα αντικείμενα που μπορούν να τα τραυματίσουν και σαφώς και το σκύλο..*
 



> τι θα κάνατε στη θέση μου υπάρχει ελπίδα εξημέρωσης ή να το αφήσω το έργο ως έχει?


*Η ελπίδα πεθαίνει πάντα τελευταία και εγώ θα έκανα ότι μπορούσα... αν πάλι δεν τα καταφέρεις ακόμα και τότε δεν πρέπει να απογοητευτείς! Αν είναι ζευγαράκι, μπορούμε να σε βοηθήσουμε να τα ζευγαρώσεις αν το επιθυμείς και να εξημερώσεις τους απογόνους τους! 
Αυτά για αρχή.. είμαστε εδώ να βοηθήσουμε για την καλύτερη συνέχεια!!*

----------


## jk21

αυτα ισως βοηθησουν στην αναγνωριση το φυλου 

*Διαχωρισμος φυλου στους παπαγαλους cockatiel*



http://www.cockatielcottage.net/cockatiels3.html

http://translate.google.gr/translate...26prmd%3Dimvns

----------


## marlene

*Απόστολε, καλωσόρισες!!!  

Και... καλό κολύμπι.  

Έχω βρεθεί στη θέση σου και καταλαβαίνω ότι μερικές φορές φαίνεται απελπιστικά δύσκολο, λες κ τα πουλιά δεν θα σε πλησιάσουν ποτέ..
*
*και 2 ερωτήσεις.. 

1) Τα πουλιά πόσων μηνών/χρόνων είναι...?? Αυτό μπορείς να το καταλάβεις από το αν έχουνε δαχτυλιδάκι στο πόδι τους, το έτος γέννησης τους θα είναι γραμμένο επάνω. Θα έχει πχ 11 για έτος γέννησης 2011.. 
2) Το κλουβί σου ανοίγει από πάνω...? Αυτό θα βοηθούσε, σε περίπτωση που θέλεις να τα αφήσεις ελεύθερα στο σπίτι, να επιστρέψουν στο κλουβάκι τους... 

Η συμπεριφορά που περιγράφεις πάντως είναι όντως συμπεριφορά ζευγαρώματος! Θα πρέπει λοιπόν να προσέξεις αρκετά κ τη διατροφή τους! Περισσότερα εδώ... 

**ΑΥΓΟΤΡΟΦΗ για τα είδη ΠΑΠΑΓΑΛΩΝ ανάλογα με τις διατροφικές ιδιαιτερότητες τους*


*ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΙΚΗ προετοιμασία για την περίοδο της ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ στα ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΙΑ*

*
Καλό κουράγιο, καλή υπομονή και ....no panic..!!!   *

----------


## jk21

επισης εδω  

*Γενετική & Μεταλλάξεις στους παπαγάλους Cockatiel*οπου μπορεις εκτος απο πληροφοριες για το φυλλο να δεις και τι ακριβως κοκατιλακια εχεις !

----------


## schnauzer

ευχαριστω για τις άμεσες απαντησεις !!

οι φωτογραφίες που βρηκα προχειρες είναι λιγο παλιές τις είχα βγαλει οταν τα είχα πρωτοπαρει
και είναι αυτες






θα προσπαθήσω να κανω αυτα που μου είπατε σχετικα με την προσεγγιση αν και το προσπαθησα στο παρελθον με μηλο και δεν ενδιαφερθηκαν

θα ημουν τρομερα ευτιχισμενος αν μου ζευγαρωνανε και κανανε μικρακια αλλα το θεμα ειναι αν εχω τελικα 2 αγορακια ή οχι 

το μονο που εχω είναι η συμπεριφορα που προανεφερα επισης δινουν πολλα φιλακια και καθαρίζει το ενα το αλλο καθονται μαζι κτλ

την ηλικια δεν την ξερω ο γκρι εχει δακτυλιδι στο ποδαρακι ο κιτρινος οχι το δακτυλιδι του γκρι ειναι κοκκινοπο και γραφει διαφορα αλλα κουνιεται και δεν το βλεπω τωρα ξεχωρισα μονο

ΝΒ 10....

επίσης να προσθεσω οτι τους περνω αναμεικτα σπορακια, βιταμινη GOLD PATEE και ενα κιτρινο υγρο που το βαζω στο νερακι τους

ενω βαζω που και που κανενα μηλαρακι

----------


## marlene

*E, κοίτα.... όταν 2 κοκατίλ ζευγαρώνουν, τα πράγματα έχουν κάπως έτσι....
*

----------


## vicky_ath

> θα προσπαθήσω να κανω αυτα που μου είπατε σχετικα με την προσεγγιση αν και το προσπαθησα στο παρελθον με μηλο και δεν ενδιαφερθηκαν


Δοκίμασε με το κεχρί ή τους ηλιόσπορους όπως σου είπα.. το μήλο θα έπρεπε πρώτα να μάθουν να το τρώνε και να δεις ότι το αγαπάνε πολύ και έπειτα θα μπορούσες να το χρησιμοποιήσεις. Πώς να ενδιαφερθούν να το πλησιάσουν αν δεν τους ενδιαφέρει καν αυτό που κρατάς?? 
Σκέψου ένα παιδάκι που θέλουμε να το πείσουμε να κάνει και του πεις εσύ "κάνε αυτό και θα σου φτιάξω να φας φακές" και εγώ του πω "κάνε αυτό και θα σου πάρω παγωτό"....  :winky: 




> θα ημουν τρομερα ευτιχισμενος αν μου ζευγαρωνανε και κανανε μικρακια αλλα το θεμα ειναι αν εχω τελικα 2 αγορακια ή οχι 
> 
> το μονο που εχω είναι η συμπεριφορα που προανεφερα επισης δινουν πολλα φιλακια και καθαρίζει το ενα το αλλο καθονται μαζι κτλ


Το γκρι είναι σίγουρα αρσενικό, 100%! Το κίτρινο δεν μπορώ να σου πω έτσι.. θα έπρεπε να δούμε το εσωτερικό της φτερούγας του και της ουράς του σε έντονο φως, κάτι που είναι δύσκολο γιατί πρέπει να το πιάσεις και θα το στρεσάρουμε!
Πάντως κατά πάσα πιθανότητα είναι θηλυκό, αφού δεν το έχεις ακούσει να κάνει ήχους αντίστοιχους με το αρσενικό τόσο καιρό..




> την ηλικια δεν την ξερω ο γκρι εχει δακτυλιδι στο ποδαρακι ο κιτρινος οχι το δακτυλιδι του γκρι ειναι κοκκινοπο και γραφει διαφορα αλλα κουνιεται και δεν το βλεπω τωρα ξεχωρισα μονο
> 
> ΝΒ 10....


Τα πουλάκια σου είναι σίγουρα ενήλικα.. σίγουρα ενός χρόνου και παραπάνω! Πιθανόν να είναι του 2010, αν έχεις διαβάσει σωστά το δαχτυλίδι του γκρι..




> επίσης να προσθεσω οτι τους περνω αναμεικτα σπορακια, βιταμινη GOLD PATEE και ενα κιτρινο υγρο που το βαζω στο νερακι τους
>  ενω βαζω που και που κανενα μηλαρακι


Τα σπόρια που παίρνεις είναι χύμα κάποιας εταιρείας? Το ιδανικό είναι να παίρνουμε συσκευασμένη τροφή. Κατά τη γνώμη μου η καλύτερη είναι της Versele-Laga. 
To Gold Patee δεν είναι βιταμίνη.. είναι αυγοτροφή. 
Το κίτρινο υγρό τι ακριβώς είναι και ποια η χρησιμότητά του??
Αντί για μήλο δοκίμασε να δώσεις μπρόκολο, καρότο, γλυστρίδα, καλαμπόκι, αυγό φρέσκο βρασμένο, ρύζι βρασμένο (ειδικά άγριο)... είναι τροφές που προτιμούν περισσότερο τα κοκατίλ!

----------


## schnauzer

> δοκίμασε με το κεχρί ή τους ηλιόσπορους όπως σου είπα.. το μήλο θα έπρεπε πρώτα να μάθουν να το τρώνε και να δεις ότι το αγαπάνε πολύ και έπειτα θα μπορούσες να το χρησιμοποιήσεις. πώς να ενδιαφερθούν να το πλησιάσουν αν δεν τους ενδιαφέρει καν αυτό που κρατάς?? 
> σκέψου ένα παιδάκι που θέλουμε να το πείσουμε να κάνει και του πεις εσύ "κάνε αυτό και θα σου φτιάξω να φας φακές" και εγώ του πω "κάνε αυτό και θα σου πάρω παγωτό"....


έχεις απόλυτο δικιο θα μπω στη διαδικασία με τις λιγουδιές και βλεπουμε




> το γκρι είναι σίγουρα αρσενικό, 100%! το κίτρινο δεν μπορώ να σου πω έτσι.. θα έπρεπε να δούμε το εσωτερικό της φτερούγας του και της ουράς του σε έντονο φως, κάτι που είναι δύσκολο γιατί πρέπει να το πιάσεις και θα το στρεσάρουμε!
> πάντως κατά πάσα πιθανότητα είναι θηλυκό, αφού δεν το έχεις ακούσει να κάνει ήχους αντίστοιχους με το αρσενικό τόσο καιρό..


ο γκρι ειναι πολυ φασαρίας παιχνιδιαρης κτλ το κιτρινο ειναι πολυ χαμηλων τονων δεν βγαζει μιλια σε σχεση με τον γκρι του αρεσει να καθεται ησυχο, να τρωει να καθαριζει τα φτερα του κτλ.




> τα σπόρια που παίρνεις είναι χύμα κάποιας εταιρείας? το ιδανικό είναι να παίρνουμε συσκευασμένη τροφή. κατά τη γνώμη μου η καλύτερη είναι της versele-laga. 
> To gold patee δεν είναι βιταμίνη.. είναι αυγοτροφή. 
> το κίτρινο υγρό τι ακριβώς είναι και ποια η χρησιμότητά του??


 στην αρχη έπερνα συσκευασμενη, μια απο αυστραλια αλλά ήταν πανάκριβη και δεν με έπερνε οικονομικα, τωρα παιρνω συσκευασμενη αλλα τυπου χύμα, σε διάφανα σακουλακια εξαιτίας αυτου ρωτησα αν μπορούσα να παρω καποιο συμπληρωμα διατροφης και μου έδωσαν αυτη την... αυγοτροφη που μονο τον γκρι εχω δει να την τρωει και ενα μπουκαλακι βιταμινες για παπαγαλους και ριχνω 3 σταγόνες στο νερακι τους
 την μάρκα δεν την θυμαμαι αλλα μπορω να την δω αν θελετε...

----------


## vicky_ath

> στην αρχη έπερνα συσκευασμενη, μια απο αυστραλια αλλά ήταν πανάκριβη και δεν με έπερνε οικονομικα, τωρα παιρνω συσκευασμενη αλλα τυπου χύμα, σε διάφανα σακουλακια εξαιτίας αυτου ρωτησα αν μπορούσα να παρω καποιο συμπληρωμα διατροφης και μου έδωσαν αυτη την... αυγοτροφη που μονο τον γκρι εχω δει να την τρωει και ενα μπουκαλακι βιταμινες για παπαγαλους και ριχνω 3 σταγόνες στο νερακι τους
>  την μάρκα δεν την θυμαμαι αλλα μπορω να την δω αν θελετε...


Αυτή η τροφή είναι χύμα... καταλαβαίνω πως είναι ακριβότερη η συσκευασμένη.. εδώ στη Θεσσαλονίκη εγώ βρίσκω με 4 ευρώ την απλή της Versele-Laga και με 6,5 ευρώ την Prestige Premium. Πριν από λίγο καιρό που γέννησε το ζευγάρι μου και είχα 7 κοκατίλ φαντάσου πως ένα κιλό τροφής εξαφανιζόταν σε χρόνο dt... αλλά θεωρώ πως με 2 πουλάκια που έχεις εσύ και 30γρ. τροφής που απαιτούν και τα 2 μαζί καθημερινά, μπορείς να βγάλεις το μήνα με ένα σακουλάκι. Και μάλιστα στην Αθήνα είναι πολύ φθηνότερες οι τροφές, το έχω δει και πριν λίγες μέρες που ήμουν κάτω!
Την αυγοτροφή να τη δίνεις 1 φορές κάθε 10 μέρες, βάζοντας από ένα κουταλάκι του γλυκού για το κάθε πουλάκι! Να δίνεις και αυγό βραστό 1 φορά την εβδομάδα.
Ουσιαστικά τα πουλάκια σου είναι στη διαδικασία της συντήρησης, οπότε και δε χρειάζονται μεγάλη ποσότητα ζωικής πρωτείνης!
Εκεί που χρειάζεσαι ενίσχυση είναι στις βιταμίνες! Ειδικά για το κιτρινάκι σου που είναι lutino και έχει αυξημένες ανάγκες σε βιταμίνη Α! Να δίνεις μπρόκολο και καρότο 2-3 φορές την εβδομάδα!
Να δεις ποιο σκεύασμα έχεις και να μας πεις για να δούμε αν σε καλύπτει!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Απόστολε το κίτρινο(lutino) αν είναι ενήλικο που έτσι νομίζω και έχει τις περλες ακόμα που βλέπω στο σώμα του τότε είναι θηλυκό καθώς δεν πρόκειται να τις χάσει.
Αρα πολύ πιθανόν έχεις ζευγάρι.
Πανέμορφα να τα χαίρεσαι.

----------


## schnauzer

> Το κίτρινο υγρό τι ακριβώς είναι και ποια η χρησιμότητά του??


είναι το 
*BOGENA MULTI VIT*


μου είπαν να βαζω στο νερο τους 2- 3 σταγονιτσες το κανω αλλα οχι συνεχεια 




> Απόστολε το κίτρινο(lutino) αν είναι ενήλικο που έτσι νομίζω και έχει τις περλες ακόμα που βλέπω στο σώμα του τότε είναι θηλυκό καθώς δεν πρόκειται να τις χάσει.
> Αρα πολύ πιθανόν έχεις ζευγάρι.
> Πανέμορφα να τα χαίρεσαι.


να σαι καλα φιλε μου σε ευχαριστω

η αληθεια είναι οτι εχω κολλησει πρεπει να βρω πληροφοριες για ζευγαρωμα και φωλιτσα .... ερε που παω να μπλεξω παλι χεχεχε  :Mad0045:

----------


## vicky_ath

*Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί*

Στην ενότητα αυτή θα βρεις κατά πάσα πιθανότητα ότι χρειάζεσαι! Αν και πάλι έχεις απορίες και δεν σε καλύπτουν τα ήδη υπάρχοντα, ανοίγεις νέο θέμα εκεί!

Διάβασε και αυτό το λινκ σχετικά με το συμπλήρωμα βιταμινών που δίνεις!

*Bogena Parrot Multi Vit*

----------


## jk21

ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗ η πολυβιταμινη για περιοδους εκτος πτεροροιας και αναπαραγωγης σε καλυπτει πληρως αλλα στις παραπανω δυο σε καλυπτει επισης με την προυποθεση ομως να δινεις καθημερινα αυγοτροφη που να γινεται με φρεσκα αυγα και οχι αφυδατωμενα οπως η ετοιμη ή και αυγο φρεσκο παραλληλα με την χορηγηση ετοιμης αυγοτροφης .Προσωπικη μου αποψη ειναι οτι μια σωστα φτιαγμενη αυγοτροφη δικια σου ειναι καλυτερη απο τις ετοιμες (ειδικα αν ειναι και χυμα γιατι δεν ξεκινουν να οξειδωνονται με το ανοιγμα αλλα ειναι ηδη κατα πολυ υποβαθμισμενες θρεπτικα απο οτι γραφει εξωτερικα το τσουβαλι τους ) .Μαλιστα σου ερχεται οικονομικοτερα απο τις ετοιμες  .στο ποστ 4 η Μαρλεν σου εδωσε μια συνταγη για την οποια μπορω να εγγυηθω ! αλλα αν θες κατι πιο ευκολο ,οχι τοσο τελειο (γιατι αντι για αλευρα ανεπεξεργαστα εχεις ετοιμη φρυγανια αλλα και αυτη ανθρωπινης χρησης ) αλλα καλο ,δες και αυτην 
*Απλή συνταγή αυγοτροφής*

----------


## schnauzer

Πω πω παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για το χρόνο που μου αφιερώνετε
ειλικρινά!
θα ακολουθήσω τις συμβουλές σας και θα ξεσκονίσω το φόρουμ 

και πάλι πολλά πολλά ευχαριστώ σε όλους όσους ασχολήθηκαν μαζί μου

----------


## jk21

σε λιγους μηνες καποια αλλα νεα μελη θα ευχαριστουν εσενα ! να το θυμασαι !!!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Και για τροφη, στην Αθηνα βρισκεις αυτη με 2,50€

----------


## vicky_ath

Γι' αυτήν μιλούσα και εγώ Γιώργο!! Όντως στην Αθήνα όσο έχω δει κάνει 2,5-3 ευρώ...
Εγώ εδώ την παίρνω 4...

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Και εγω προσφατα τη βρηκα σε ενα μαγαζι.

Ολοι ειχαν μονο την premium.

----------


## katerinaki

Γειά σου Απόστολε! Να τα χαίρεσαι τα παπαγαλίνια σου. Να είσαι σίγουρος ότι όσο πιο πολύ ασχοληθείς μαζί τους, τόσο και περισσότερο θα σε ανταμείψουν και αυτά! Εάν θέλεις να τα εξημερώσεις, όταν πας να πάρεις τροφή πάρτα μαζί σου και πες του να τους κόψει τα φτερά, δεν τα πονάει καθόλου μην τρομάξεις όταν αρχίσουν να κακαρίζουν, έτσι δεν θα πετάνε από τοίχο σε τοίχο και θα τα  εξημερώσεις πιο εύκολα! Εαν κάνουν μωράκια θα είναι πιο δύσκολο να εξημερωθούν.Πάντως κάθε κοκατίλ έχει και τον χαρακτήρα του, σε ορισμένα κοκατίλ είναι πιο εύκολο και σε άλλα είναι άστα να πάνε!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Κατερίνα όλα καλά, εκτός από αυτό:



> Εάν θέλεις να τα εξημερώσεις, όταν πας να πάρεις τροφή πάρτα μαζί σου και πες του να τους κόψει τα φτερά, δεν τα πονάει καθόλου μην τρομάξεις όταν αρχίσουν να κακαρίζουν, έτσι δεν θα πετάνε από τοίχο σε τοίχο και θα τα  εξημερώσεις πιο εύκολα!


Τα πουλιά το μόνο που θα πάθουν θα είναι να στρεσαριστούν απίστευτα και όλα τα βήματα που έχει κάνει μέχρι στιγμής ο Απόστολος να πάνε πίσω... για να μην πω για το ενδεχόμενο να τα κουτσουρέψει εντελώς με το κόψιμο ο πετσοπάς αν δεν γνωρίζει πως γίνεται αυτό σωστά!

----------


## schnauzer

ευχαριστω για την συμβουλη πραγματικα  :bye: , αλλα δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να το κανω , ειμαι ιδεολογικα αντιθετος .Αν μπορεσω να τα εξημερώσω με λιγουδιες και προσοχη καλως, αν οχι, παλι καλως, γνωριζω οτι δεν Θα παθουν τιποτα αν τους κοψουν τα φτερα αλλα στο δικο μου κεφαλι δεν ταιριαζει . 
παντως και παλι ευχαριστω, χαιρομαι να ακουω προτασεις και θα χαρω νακουσω κι αλλές και παλι να΄στε καλα  :Love0020:

----------


## Antigoni87

Καλησπέρα κι από μένα, Απόστολε! Να σου ζησουν τα τσουλούφια σου, είναι πολύ όμορφα!!
Κι εμένα μου φαίνεται ότι εχεις ζευγαράκι, και αν ξεκοκαλίσεις το φόρουμ και μάθεις πώς να τα φροντίσεις σωστά, πιστεύω θα σε δούμε του χρόνου με γέννες και ταϊσματα στο χέρι για να εξημερώνεις μωράκια  :Happy: 
Οπότε δεν πειράζει που ειναι άγριο το ζευγαράκι σου, ακόμη κι αν δεν καταφέρεις να το εξημερώσεις, γιατί θα το πετύχεις εύκολα με τα μικρά τους (αν ασχοληθείς πολύ και προσεκτικά). Αλλά ως τότε, και ανεξαρτήτως μελλοντικών ζευγαρωμάτων, προσπάθησε ακολουθώντας τις παραπάνω συμβουλές να τα κάνεις να σε εμπιστευτούν.. Θα τα χαρείς πολύ περισσότερο όταν θα τρώνε κεχρί από το χερι σου! :Love0020: 
Καλώς ήρθες!!

----------

